# Espresso Bueno



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

one of my two favorite coffee shop in vermont. Barista owned and operated.The shop features an array of coffee products, baked goods, smoothies and homemade Italian sodas. Hours are 6 a.m. to 6 p.m. Monday through Friday; 7 a.m. to 5 p.m. Saturdays; 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. Sundays. 479-0896.

More...


----------

